# gt force carbon



## zwinki86 (13. Januar 2012)

servus...

ich habe bereits ein gt force 1.0 in größe m und wollte jetzt den rahmen gegen einen größeren tauschen...da ich eigentlich bei gt bikes bleiben will, kam mir die idee auch gleich ein bisschen auf das gewicht zu achten...

als lösung kam mir dann das gt force carbon in L....

so jetzt mal zu der frage:    
könnt ihr mir vielleicht shops sagen wo man den gt force carbon rahmen auch einzeln kaufen kann!??? (und nicht wie bei ebay für 1999)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Da Force Carbon wird doch als Rahmenset in D gar nicht angeboten. Du kannst auf der GT Bicycles HP auch immer Dein Zielland einstellen, dann siehst Du auch was dort gekauft werden kann.

Fürs Komplettrad würd ich mal den Sebastian von cyclery.de anschreiben...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwinki86 (14. Januar 2012)

das in deutschland nicht als rahmenset erhältlich ist weiß ich leider auch....

aber es kann ja sein das jemand nen händler kennt, der den rahmen einzeln verkauft...

vor einiger zeit gab es auch mal bei mojekolo.cz einzelne rahmen


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einem 2010er Force Carbon Pro Rahmen?
Gibt wohl noch je einen in M und L.


----------



## tschonny (3. März 2012)

Ist das gt force carbon 2010 eigentlich ein reinrassiges am-bike, oder kann es auch als tourenfully verwendet werden?
grüße


----------



## Konaschaf (3. März 2012)

Servus Tschonny - ich fahre selbst ein Force Carbon Pro und nur Touren damit.

Mit dem Radl kannst Du eigentlich alles machen - vom Marathon bis zum Park-Besuch


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2012)

tschonny schrieb:


> Ist das gt force carbon 2010 eigentlich ein reinrassiges am-bike, oder kann es auch als tourenfully verwendet werden?
> grüße



Es ist das, was Du draus machst. Ich bin 3 Jahre lang mit einem Sanction Touren gefahren, zeitweise mit über 16kg Gewicht.


----------



## Konaschaf (3. März 2012)

Das stimmt wohl - mit ein paar Umbauten kann ich meines auch von 12 Kg Long Travel Marathon (hab ich da eine neue Kategorie erfunden?) zu einem 14.5 kg Enduro umbauen.

Bisschen schwerer aber deutlich besser bei Abfahrten zu handeln.


----------



## tschonny (3. März 2012)

da werde ich wohl zuschlagen müssen, mein händler würde mir ein 2010er force carbon für schlappe 1500 euro verkaufen, danke für die infos


----------



## zwinki86 (12. März 2012)

noch jemand so ein angebot wie ein force carbon für 1500?


----------



## tempest-boy (28. März 2012)

Moin, habe vor mir nen 2011er Force Carbon zu holen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel der wirklich wiegt bzw ob er steif genug für ruppige Abfahrten ( + 85 kg KG) ist. Sind die Lager alle zuverlässig oder wobei muss ich da aufpassen? Denke Size Medium ist passend für 1,84 m bei diesem Modell ?! Danke schon vorab für Antw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (28. März 2012)

Wegen der Steifigkeit würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Carbonrahmen sind allgemein sehr steif. Habe das Team GT damit schon in Fontana, CA Downhill fahren sehen.
Bei Deiner Größe würde ich aber definitiv zur L greifen.


----------



## mani.r (29. März 2012)

Würde auch L sagen. Hatte mit 180 Gr. M
Mir hat es getaugt aber ist schon sehr gedrungen.
Lager waren bei mir im Sanction nach 2 Jahren immer noch in Ordnung. Sind eh Steuersatzlager leicht zu tauschen und überall zu bekommen.
Das Force Carbon ist kein Carbon Leichtbauwunder aber dafür sehr steif und zuverlässig. Hab bis jetzt auch noch nichts von einem Bruch o.ä. gelesen.


----------



## tempest-boy (29. März 2012)

danke...


----------



## 12curry (29. März 2012)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> noch jemand so ein angebot wie ein force carbon für 1500?



schau doch mal bei ebay da gibts im mom etwas


----------



## Konaschaf (3. April 2012)

Sollte jemand einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer brauchen...

2011er Force Carbon Pro Rahmen (neongelb) mit Fox RP 23 - Steuersatz und 135 x 12er Maxxle, Größe M

leichte Gebrauchsspuren in Form von minimalen Kratzern vorhanden.

Preis 500 Eur


----------



## zwinki86 (4. April 2012)

hättest du größe L geschrieben wären wir im geschäft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (5. April 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Sollte jemand einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer brauchen...
> 
> 2011er Force Carbon Pro Rahmen (neongelb) mit Fox RP 23 - Steuersatz und 135 x 12er Maxxle, Größe M
> 
> ...



hast ne PN


----------



## Konaschaf (5. April 2012)

Danke - Du auch;o)


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2012)

sattelstützensurchmesser bei dem force carbon 2011? 31,6mm?!


----------

